# Hiccups question



## Grayce'sDad (Mar 29, 2011)

Has anyone ever had a Standard that would get hiccups? It seems that Grayce gets them a least 2 or 3 times a week. They only last for about 1 or 2 minutes and do not occur as frequently as they did when I first got her. I have owned several breeds of dog throughout my life ranging from Rotties to mixed breeds and have never had a dog that hiccuped that I can recall. 

For training I use the Bil-Jacs Liver treats and I feed her Hills Science Diet Puppy food. When I first got her (8 weeks) it seemed she would get them daily but now (12 weeks) it is just a couple of times a week.

Is this a sign of her diet, a medical issue or possibly just the breed of dog?

Pics of my baby!


----------



## Ray'nBC (Dec 16, 2009)

Our Amos had hiccups once or twice a day, 3 or 4 times a week, until he was about 6 months old. It was awfully funny to watch because he was so clearly perplexed by this strange behaviour he did not purposely cause! The frequency gradually diminished and then disappeared in the course of a month or so.

What a cutie!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

My mini used to get hiccups when he was a puppy. I have no idea why, but like you said, they never lasted long and it's something he outgrew.

Just as an aside, you might look into switching her over to a higher-quality food. This is a nice website that reviews many different foods, listing their ingredients and giving them a 1 to 6 star rating, with 1 being the lowest and 6 being the highest. Science Diet puppy formula is a 1 star food according to this website.

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

Many people advocate feeding foods that don't contain corn, wheat or soy, and list a named meat or meat meal (such as lamb or lamb meal) in the first few ingredients instead of having a lot of grains and byproducts in the first few ingredients.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I had forgotten about it, but when Finnegan was a puppy, he would get them sometimes too. I used to sit and rub his chest and they would stop pretty quickly.

Grayce is a real sweetie!


----------



## Grayce'sDad (Mar 29, 2011)

Ray'nBC said:


> What a cutie!


Thank you! I am absolutely in love with her.



PaddleAddict said:


> My mini used to get hiccups when he was a puppy. I have no idea why, but like you said, they never lasted long and it's something he outgrew.
> 
> Just as an aside, you might look into switching her over to a higher-quality food. This is a nice website that reviews many different foods, listing their ingredients and giving them a 1 to 6 star rating, with 1 being the lowest and 6 being the highest. Science Diet puppy formula is a 1 star food according to this website.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I bought it at the vet's office mistakenly thinking that "if the vet's office sells it then it should be good food". I will make sure to go to one of the local pet stores and get something that is more nutritious for her.



cavon said:


> I had forgotten about it, but when Finnegan was a puppy, he would get them sometimes too. I used to sit and rub his chest and they would stop pretty quickly.
> 
> Grayce is a real sweetie!


Glad to see that this seems to be nothing to worry about.

She is a sweetie... when she isn't chasing my pants legs, biting, etc.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Grayce'sDad said:


> I bought it at the vet's office mistakenly thinking that "if the vet's office sells it then it should be good food". I will make sure to go to one of the local pet stores and get something that is more nutritious for her.


The vet's office sells it because Hill's pays them to!  Most veterinarians aren't too schooled in nutrition - the dog food analysis site is a good one! Good luck finding something that will help her grow up happy and healthy (she's already adorable!)

Barb


----------



## Grayce'sDad (Mar 29, 2011)

plumcrazy said:


> The vet's office sells it because Hill's pays them to!  Most veterinarians aren't too schooled in nutrition - the dog food analysis site is a good one! Good luck finding something that will help her grow up happy and healthy (she's already adorable!)
> 
> Barb


Thanks Barb. I kind of figured that after I saw the dog food analysis site. I found a place right down the street that sells Taste of the Wild. I am going to get her the "Wetlands" kind after she gets her shots in the morning. The site said that any of their foods were good for all sizes and ages of dog.

I only want the best for my girl. In the future I may even go on a RAW or a cooked diet for her.


----------



## natzback (Mar 9, 2011)

My standard puppy gets hiccups too, especially after she eats, she is about 5 months old now.


----------



## MGA828 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hiccups is very normal in puppies. My mini used to get them all the time as a pup. She is now 1 1/2 years old and will still get them every now and then.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Both of my standard poodles had hiccups as puppies. My two year old bitch still gets them if she is frightened. It is very rare though.

Your little one is adorable. 
_


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep, puppies, just like human babies, get hiccups quite often.


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

Yup and he outgrew them by the time he was about 6 months old!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is so darned cute! Ours all get the hiccups, but definately less frequently than when they were younger. Glad you are changing her food. Hills is not too good.


----------



## Grayce'sDad (Mar 29, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> She is so darned cute! Ours all get the hiccups, but definately less frequently than when they were younger. Glad you are changing her food. Hills is not too good.


I bought her a bag of Blue Buffalo Wilderness this morning. It seems to be a very good food and is rated a 5 star on the analysis site. I fed her 1/4 Wilderness to 3/4 of the Science Diet. My question is, is this an appropriate food for a 12 week old puppy? The store that had the Taste of the Wild has gone out of business but since we got home from the vet I have located another store that carries it and is not too much farther away. If the Wilderness is ok then I will just keep her on it as long as she seems to like it.

Thank you! I agree that she is just precious. I think she is going to be small for a Standard but that is fine by me. She weighed in at 11 pounds today. That is at 12 weeks old.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

I think all our standard puppies went through a hiccup stage. My last puppy had them almost every night at bedtime for a long time. He is now 1-1/2 and no longer has them ever.
Enjoy your puppy!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle occasionally has hiccups; they never last long. I asked the vet about them. He said he was very common with puppies.


----------

